# Ansomone or Hyge??



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

My source has original Ansomone and Hyge, which would be the better one? I haven't really heard of anyone using Ansomone in a while as it was 192AA??


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

yakuza said:


> My source has original Ansomone and Hyge, which would be the better one? I haven't really heard of anyone using Ansomone in a while as it was 192AA??


I stick to the original hyge pinwheels. I've used a fair few pharma grade pens and price vs benefit I find hyge works out much better for me.

Just need to make sure you get the correct version as a lot of **** around


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Well if we're doing price vs benefit I would say ansomone, its cheaper than original Hyge and had just as good results.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Ansamone for me all day long, although I find ansamone to be more expensive than hyge.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

yakuza said:


> My source has original Ansomone and Hyge, *which would be the better one?* I haven't really heard of anyone using Ansomone in a while as it was 192AA??


It isn't even debatable as Ansomone is pharma grade and hyge is a generic. So the obvious answer is Ansomone.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I would pick hygene Hygetropin, currently it's a safe bet value v strength


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Goose said:


> Well if we're doing price vs benefit I would say ansomone, its cheaper than original Hyge and had just as good results.


The only way price vs benifit is comparable is if you can get 100iu of anasomone vs 100iu of hyge. So personally I feel hyge is more bang for buck.

But the OP wants to know which is better and its Anasomone.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

SSJay said:


> The only way price vs benifit is comparable is if you can get 100iu of anasomone vs 100iu of hyge. So personally I feel hyge is more bang for buck.
> 
> But the OP wants to know which is better and its Anasomone.


Each to their own.

I've used both 100iu kits Ansomone and 100iu kits hyge original.

Ansomone was better and cheaper.

Dr lins 100iu kits on the other hand were just as good and cheaper than both original and Ansomone


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Goose said:


> Each to their own.
> 
> I've used both 100iu kits Ansomone and 100iu kits hyge original.
> 
> ...


You must of got a great deal then if you were getting the same amount as hyge and for cheaper aswell. Any pharma grade product I see that is cheaper then a generic one I automatically assume it must be fake.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yakuza said:


> My source has original Ansomone and Hyge, which would be the better one? I haven't really heard of anyone using Ansomone in a while as it was 192AA??


it is not and never was 192aa this was a rumor started by GenSci back in the day when Ansomone was taking some of there market share


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

SSJay said:


> You must of got a great deal then if you were getting the same amount as hyge and for cheaper aswell. Any pharma grade product I see that is cheaper then a generic one I automatically assume it must be fake.


Defo not fake. Bought direct from the manufacturers. Perhaps I pay too much for Hyge? Or perhaps you do for Ansomone.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Im currently on Ansomone blue box 100ius

Did yours look like this?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

militant said:


> Im currently on Ansomone blue box 100ius
> 
> Did yours look like this?


They certainly look good anyway..

How long you been using them for?


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

they look legit to me. I had the 30iu kits. thought they were awesome.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Been on them for almost 9 weeks, doing 4ius mon, wed, fri. Been getting the usual sides such as CTS, tightness on forearms, weird joint pains from elbows, wrists, ankles, knees lol generally feel good. Im running it throughout my current cycle which is finished now. Im aiming to stay on gh 12mths plus.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

sitries said:


> they look legit to me. I had the 30iu kits. thought they were awesome.


You had 40iu. they dont make 30iu.

Above poster.. yes those are the 100iu kits. Look good to go.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Goose is right - it was a 40iu kit I had. very good stuff


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Used both extensively. Hyge every time as long as your source is good!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

found this in my 40iu Ansomone kit, what is it??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Lee Maggs said:


> It's a growth booster, it needs to be inserted down your penis


dont need it bud, but i'll post it you from what your missus has told me.


----------



## dafty (Apr 27, 2014)

Vial swab maybe?

just a random guess, got me stumped be interesting to know tho


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> found this in my 40iu Ansomone kit, what is it??


It's to help open the vial of water


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Little stu said:


> It's to help open the vial of water


i thought that, like a file, but the edges arent very ruff. God knows ha.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Old school ampoule cutter. Those damn chinese won't spend few extra pennies an ampoule to use SCHOTT Formavitrum glass but prefer buying that crappy Chinese tube and have the amps brake all wrong.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

SvenPowerH said:


> Old school ampoule cutter. Those damn chinese won't spend few extra pennies an ampoule to use SCHOTT Formavitrum glass but prefer buying that crappy Chinese tube and have the amps brake all wrong.


lol, not even tried to break one of the amps yet, using bac water. the amps necks dont have a score so would imagine they explode in your fingers with pressure ha.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

aye def a scorer for amp , used to come in the old jintropin kits


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Could do with a cutter my zafa's are a pain to open


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Could do with a cutter my zafa's are a pain to open


i got one of these years ago, was much cheaper but shows you want your looking for. Each edge has a file so ideal for scoring the neck before popping off. Works a treat.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NICHOLSON-9-SAW-FILE-3-SIDED-TRIANGLE-DOUBLE-ENDED-File-3-Square-USED-TWICE-/400709395052?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item5d4c24226c


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> i got one of these years ago, was much cheaper but shows you want your looking for. Each edge has a file so ideal for scoring the neck before popping off. Works a treat.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NICHOLSON-9-SAW-FILE-3-SIDED-TRIANGLE-DOUBLE-ENDED-File-3-Square-USED-TWICE-/400709395052?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item5d4c24226c


Cheers mate il check ebay out tonight look for something , I had a quick look on my phone for an ampule cutter this morning but didn't come up with anything , iv only got another 3 weeks to go before switching back to 10 ml bottles.


----------

